# Bank Statements and Payslips - ILR submission



## Veganthymes (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi All, 

Hope everyone is keeping well!!

It's an age old question, but I was wondering if it is acceptable to submit electronic payslips straight off Sagepay, and the corresponding electronic bank statements too - as we are submitting everything online these days. 

Do these need to be corroborated or certified somehow or can they be downloaded and used straight away please?

We will be applying for ILR(M) during October, so preparations are well under way!!

Many thanks, 

Ollie.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes you can use the bank statements and payslips as the PDF's you download. 
I had HR stamp my payslips but dont think it was necessary, and also have my employment letter stamped. 

Good luck!


----------



## pjlx (Jan 19, 2020)

It is required that none standard payslips as ones online must be authenticated as genuine by the employer on a letter provided on company stationary. The letter itself can be digitally signed and in PDF format rather than posted out to you.

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

As the employment verification letter is a requirement you would have this covered with online only payslips.


----------



## pjlx (Jan 19, 2020)

jessicalees said:


> As the employment verification letter is a requirement you would have this covered with online only payslips.


If it references the payslips it will yes if not you need the employer to authenticate online payslips in a side letter as stated in the immigration rules.

(bb) Payslips must be:

(i) formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer’s name; or

(ii) accompanied by a letter from the employer, on the employer’s headed paper and signed by a senior official, confirming the payslips are authentic;



Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

The employment letter should state the verification of payslips as well as other points outlined in the immigration rules such as length of time in employment, salaried or not, etc.
There is also a separate list of exceptions at this time due to many HR's not being opening on the government website.


----------



## pjlx (Jan 19, 2020)

jessicalees said:


> The employment letter should state the verification of payslips as well as other points outlined in the immigration rules such as length of time in employment, salaried or not, etc.
> There is also a separate list of exceptions at this time due to many HR's not being opening on the government website.


As said that can be in same letter it can be separate... My point was you need to have the employer confirm the authenticity of the payslips wherever that may be...and given the rules deal with the two items separately, below if the verbiage re the confirmation of employment 

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:

(i) the person’s employment and gross annual salary;

(ii) the length of their employment;

(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and

(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).



Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

And given the covid 19 guidance: 
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronav...uk-visa-applicants-and-temporary-uk-residents

Many people are unable to receive stamped documents by their HR or line managers due to current work from home situations. You are able to use PDF from online bank statements in any situation and also are allowed to use payslips that are electronically issued in any situation as many people receive only electronic copies these days. The letter from your line manager/employer is a verification of your payslips by the information that they are certifying to be valid, such as your pay for the last six month period.


----------



## pjlx (Jan 19, 2020)

Agreed that PDFs and digital signatures are permitted but I still can't see anything there that deviates from the rules on family route visas re the subject of employment letters and provision of authenticity of online payslips.



Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

It's under the certain documents if they can't be obtained at this time- many people are simply unable to receive stamped documentation from HR at this point and there is leniency for this.

The employment letter should outline the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application, and this acts as verification that the payslips detail accurate information. My employment letter listed out a table of my 6 payslips with payment references, month and gross amount in the letter that my line manager signed, along with all the other information that needed verification. 

Regardless I think we have answered the original question as to what can and can not be used. Good luck Veganthymes.


----------



## pjlx (Jan 19, 2020)

jessicalees said:


> It's under the certain documents if they can't be obtained at this time- many people are simply unable to receive stamped documentation from HR at this point and there is leniency for this.
> 
> The employment letter should outline the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application, and this acts as verification that the payslips detail accurate information. My employment letter listed out a table of my 6 payslips with payment references, month and gross amount in the letter that my line manager signed, along with all the other information that needed verification.
> 
> Regardless I think we have answered the original question as to what can and can not be used. Good luck Veganthymes.


As I said a few posts back doesn't matter where it is just as long as it is stated.

Mine were all online, digitally signed and authenticated etc too, no reason why a HR could not provide such info even WFH as my company is doing 100% at the moment. 

Don't think I'd risk not providing specified docs for the financial element even if they state there is 'leniency'.

And yes weve answered the op question...

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Agreed, but the overriding point is that no documents are being left off. Electronic payslips are fine as the employment verification letter validates the information of the payslips as correct and legit. 
There is no risk in using electronic information.


----------



## pjlx (Jan 19, 2020)

jessicalees said:


> Agreed, but the overriding point is that no documents are being left off. Electronic payslips are fine as the employment verification letter validates the information of the payslips as correct and legit.
> There is no risk in using electronic information.


I have agreed on that point Jessica...as stated in a number of posts...

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veganthymes (Mar 13, 2015)

This thread got slightly more confusing than I'd imagined!! My employment letter states my maximum gross annual salary and a couple of wage adjustments I currently accommodate (a small loan repayment and childcare days, where I 'work from home' at a reduced daily salary.) Letter also discusses furlough etc...basically so nothing is left unsaid. 

All this said, even after furlough my wage is still above the threshold, so I'm guessing the payslips along with the letter should cover it - does this sound true? 

Thanks again!

Ta, 

Ollie.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

The downloaded official PDF statements from your bank are fine. 
Make sure your payslips don't have a password protection if downloading directly and again the electronic copies are fine. Your letter of employment verification validates the information as true. 
As an extra step you may wish to directly reference your paycheck dates, reference number, gross amount in a chart within the employment letter. 

The employment letter can also be digitally signed at this this due to ongoing office closures if needed. 

Good luck!


----------

